# STANLEY® Tools Father's Day Giveaway!



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We are so excited to announce that we have partnered with *STANLEY® Tools* to give away both the *FATMAX 4-in-1 Mobile Work Station* AND a *STANLEY® 99 Piece Black Chrome Socket Set*!

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?*

On *June 19, 2017* we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have 10 days to message me (following the announcement) or they will be replaced with another random winner.

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._

*The FATMAX® 4-in-1 Mobile Work Station*









The FATMAX® 4-in-1 Mobile Work Station is rugged, multi-tiered and features four convenient storage solutions to accommodate all types of tools and parts. With this handy lockable tool box, you can stay organized and bring all the supplies you need to your job site in one easy trip.

*STANLEY® 99 Piece Black Chrome Socket Set*










Black chrome finish for anti-corrosion protection and attractive appearance
Laser-etched markings for size visibility
Chrome vanadium forged body for torque, strength and durability
Quick release switch and reversible mechanism for easy operation
Knurled handle finish for slip resistance
Meets or exceeds ANSI specifications

Sponsored by: *STANLEY® Tools*









*Father's Day Gift Guide*
Get Dad the gift he really wants this year. STANLEY® tools
make the perfect gift and ideal addition to any toolbox.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Screwdriver assortment
hammer
cordless drill
pliers of various types
flat scraper/putty knife


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one nice set of tools, these tools will really be a great addition to anyone's tool collection.

A tap and die set is a big help
Pullers of different types
Hammers 
knives, 
punches
plug cutters
hand saws


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll add a Stanley 25' tape measure and a Stanley utility knife to joed's list and not because Stanley is the sponsor of this giveaway but IMO they make the best tapes and utility knives out there and both should be in everyone's toolbox.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Channel locks
4 and 1 screwdriver
Ducktape


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll add levels to the "joint list".
You need at least a torpedo level to start with. Longer levels as you tackle bigger jobs.

A pair of safety glasses, gloves, and a good flashlight are also needed, whether they are actually in the tool box or elsewhere.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Hammer set, Screwdriver set, level, string line, plier set, Tape measure, utility knife, Combo square, a good set of D I Y books, made by many printers, plumbing tools, wire tools, Drill set, clean up tools.

Wrench , socket set.

many more that are needed once and kept in storage.

ED


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Duct tape
WD40

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Hammers
Chisels
Pliers (regular and slip joint)
Screwdriver set
Measuring tape
Putty knife
String
Mechanics wire
Duct tape
Electrical tape
Masking tape
Assorted paint brushes
The list grows with experience and abilities.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being Cricket is being a little pushy:smile:, allow me to show how to fill a Fat-Max. Bear in mind there are multiples of many of these items and in some instances X 3,4, or 5. In the instance of Quick-Grip Clamps about 25 and most won't fit in a Fat-Max.

To be continued:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Note pad and pencils, band-aids, first aid cream, a $5 calculator for figuring diags when squaring something or whatever, and one of those handy dandy pocket size books next to the cash register at the hardware store that answers all kinds of things that a lot of people don't think about until they need it, like what is the name for that screw with a certain size head, how long and what diameter are various size nails, what kinds of glue work with what kind of materials, etc.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe it is my age but SS's comment about multiples hits home with me. In addition to having a great place to store tools there are several that I need multiple of, tape measure is near top of that list. When I put a tool down it often runs and hides so I need a back up until I stumble across the first one. Some duplicates for me would be:
Hammer
Tape
Phillips and flat screw drivers
Drill bits
Torque bits
Speed square
Saw blades

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Basic hand tools, hammer, screwdrivers, channelocks, needle nose pliers, tape measurer.
Electric meter, power saw and battery operated drill. If I get lucky and win going to give it to my son who bought his first home this year.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Screwdriver set consisting of large and small flat and Phillips.
Tape measure
16oz claw hammer
Grove Joint pliers
Long nose pliers
Lineman pliers
Slip joint pliers
Vise-grips
Wire stripper
Hex key set
Combination square
Flashlight
Power drill with bit set
Duct tape
Electrical tape
Black cable ties
Voltage tester
Utility knife
Putty knife
Hand saw
Hack saw
Adjustable wrench 10-inch and 6-inch
3 ft. level
9 in. torpedo level
Stud finder
Awl
and…, a tool box to keep it all in.

Good for most DIY home repairs and simple projects like putting up shelves or hanging pictures.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

rjniles said:


> Duct tape
> WD40
> 
> Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


I like your thinking rjniles........
Duct Tape
WD40
Baling Twine

:smile:


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just working around the house my tool kit bag contains

Clawhammer. 
Small pry bar.
An assortment of screwdrivers.
A couple of adjustable wrenches.
Allen and star quarter inch drivers
Quarter inch nut drivers and an eighteen volt drill driver.
Assortment of twist drill bits. 
Extra battery and charger.
Raisor knife and spare blades.
Pencils and notepad.
Pliers and slip-joint pliers.
Wire strippers.
*****.
Needle nose pliers.
Electrical pliers.
Small hack saw.
Toolbox saw.
A twenty fivefoot tape measure.
A nine inch bullet level. 
Pocket knife.
Electrical/Duck tape. 
An electrical multimeter.
Tool pouch.
A good flashlight and a headlight.
Medium and small pipe wrenches. 
Hardhat.
Rubber insulated gloves.
Work gloves.
Three inch scraper.
Cell phone.


----------



## basement12 (Nov 9, 2016)

Screw Driver
Socket Wrench and Set
Duck tape


----------



## Pat the Rat (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 4 boys and for their first Christmas I bought them each a toolbox. Each year I add at least one tool for each of their toolboxes. 

• Both slotted and Phillips screwdrivers
• Hammer
• Drill/Driver
• Allen wrenches
• Channel lock pliers
• Tape measure
• Level
• Hacksaw
• Utility knife
• Putty knife
• Black electrical tape
• Duct tape
• WD-40


----------



## rlouie (Feb 18, 2015)

Tape measure
hammer
phillips and flat head screw driver


----------



## Rev Truth V (May 17, 2017)

Hammer
Set of screwdrivers
Tape measure
Utility knife
Pliers
Adjustable wrench


----------



## tigerfankkdiy (Jun 7, 2017)

Mechanix type gloves.


----------



## Evildad (Sep 27, 2008)

Prybar


----------



## 4evermo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hammer, nails, assortment of screws, screw drivers, slip joint pliers, nut drivers, cordless drill, socket set and ratchet driver, needle nose pliers, side cutting pliers.


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Screwdrivers
Hammer
Utility knife
Flashlight
Work light
5-gal pail to put with pail apron to put tools in.
Tape measure
Level
A/C detector
Stud finder (electric or magnetic)
Painter's scraper
Assortment of nails and screws
Spare batteries
Saws (wood and hacksaw)
Speed square
Drill
Drill bits
Center punch


----------



## bschneidva (Dec 14, 2009)

claw hammer
slip joint pliers
needle nose pliers
water pump pliers
vise grip pliers
wire strippers/cutter
straight slot and phillips screwdriver set
hex key set
led headlamp
compact handsaw
hacksaw
combination square
torpedo level
tape measure
adjustable wrench
8" pipe wrench
pencil
notepad
sharpie
duct tape
chalk line
utility knife
2" putty knife
cordless drill and drill bits


----------



## 2sents (Jan 3, 2011)

:vs_worry:
DIY box should include:
Tape measure (or laser measure)
Pencil
flashlight
Stud finder
Hammer
a few wall anchors
a few screws
a few nails
a small hand saw
Pliers 
set of screwdrivers 
Cordless drill with bits

I also include a kit of small screwdriver bits that will fit eyeglasses and/or watchbands and the like.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought of a needed tool, but there is no box large enough to store it.

Good sense and intelligence.

ED


----------



## Epeterson (May 29, 2017)

Vise Grips
Hammer
4 in 1 screw driver
Cordless drill
Duct tape / electrical tape
multimeter
circular saw
socket set
wd40\pb blaster
utility knife
tape measure
and of course this site!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Complete Socket wrench set / screwdriver set / drill and bit set/ level /hammer / tape / square / pliers / channel locks / mm and wire stripper / good set of paint brushes and rollers/ good utility knife / and basic home maintenance book.

Thanks


----------



## Lpatrick (May 8, 2017)

RE: Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?

Claw hammer 
Tape measure
Variety of screw drivers
Small level
Small prey bar
Adjustable wrench 
Electrical tape
Small socket wrench with sockets if room permits
Hex wrench set
Chisel 
Mini flash light

All of the above is for a small, easy to carry, basic tool box or bag.


----------



## gutterback (Jan 27, 2015)

Hammers
Full set of screw drivers
Crescent and pipe wrenches.
Tape measure and square
level


----------



## pipik1199 (Mar 31, 2017)

Small, medium, large screwdrivers (slotted and Philips)
Crescent pliers
Electrical tester (simple voltage)
Engineers hammer
Electrical tape
Duct tape
Scraper
Utility knife
Level


----------



## Kirouac (Mar 7, 2011)

Assorted screwdrivers (flat/phillips or interchangeable heads)
Stubby screwdrivers
blade
adjustable wrenches
hammer
mallet
prybar (min 1 small)
assorted pliers
assorted nails and screws
tape (duct and masking/painters)


----------



## bp64452 (May 26, 2017)

I say sockets, screw driver set, hammer, and a drill (for starters)!


----------



## DustinS (May 5, 2017)

Screwdriver.
Hammer.
Nails.
Caulk.
Supergule.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Hammer
Tape measure
Screw driver set 
Utility knife
Tool belt because I lose tools in a 1 foot radius of myself


----------



## Michael B. (May 8, 2017)

Screw Driver set
Wrenchs
Socket set
cordless drill
channel locks


----------



## Laredo CC (May 22, 2017)

Tape measure
Screwdrivers (flat and Phillips)
Hammer
Dry wall anchors
Nails
Drills (power, impact, and hammer) with bits
Pliers
Wrenches (adjustable, ratcheting, socket, and torque)
Level
Utility knife
WD-40


----------



## st_group (Dec 11, 2016)

Screwdrivers
hammer
Socket wrenches
Cordless drill
Pliers
Saw (hand or electric)
Files


----------



## methos (Dec 3, 2012)

Tape measure
Screwdrivers (flat and Phillips)
Hammer
Dry wall anchors
Nails
Drills (power, impact, and hammer) with bits
Pliers
Wrenches (adjustable, ratcheting, socket, and torque)
Level
Utility knife
WD-40


----------



## dpkjain (May 30, 2009)

I would add to the growing list:
Dremel or equivalent tool


----------



## Marky100 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hammer
Screw drivers
Duct tape
WD40
Tape measure
Level
Mallett


----------



## Hiskid (Dec 12, 2016)

Nail sets, punch set.


----------



## hunnydu (Mar 11, 2015)

Stanley hammer
Stanley chisel
Stanley punch
Stanley screwdrivers
Stanley tape measure
Stanley utility knife
Stanley small level
Stanley jab saw
Stanley finish saw
Stanley clamps
Stanley adjustable wrenches
Stanley slip lock pliers
Stanley lock grip pliers
Stanley box wrenches
Stanley flashlight, headlamp
Stanley pry bar
Stanley snips 
Stanley laser plumb,level,square
Stanley stud finder
Stanley pipe wrench
Stanley cats paw
Stanley hacksaw
Stanley chalk boxes blue & white
tapes, masking, duct, electrical
pencils
sharpies


----------



## SpiderSpartan (Nov 12, 2014)

I like to keep 2 sets of tools. A heavy and a light. 
For the light:

A medium sized Phillips and flat head screw driver
A pair of pliers
A small hammer
A knife (utility or pocket)
A pencil/pen/marker
Safety glasses

For the heavy:

A full set of various sized screwdrivers
Multiple sizes/styles of pliers
Medium to small socket set
Cordless Drill
A set of various driver bits
A knife (utility or pocket)
A pencil/pen/marker
Safety glasses


----------



## Liblakelady (Jan 9, 2014)

My go to tools are:

cordless drill
hammer
pliers
Putty knife 
Cutter
Pry bar


----------



## ellisr63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Socket set in metric, and standard
Screwdrivers,
Electrical tape
Straight edge,
Tape measure
Drill bits
Drill
Hand saw
Sawzall
Pencils

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbrink (Apr 18, 2017)

Stanley 99 piece black chrome socket set, electrical tape, thin work gloves, Philips and flat head screwdrivers, channel locks, putty knife, a knife to cut, tape measure


----------



## dpreznik (Oct 13, 2006)

Hammer
Table Saw
Measuring Tape
Monkey Ranch
Drill with bits
Level


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I agree:
Screwdriver set consisting of large and small flat and Phillips.
Tape measure
16oz claw hammer
Grove Joint pliers
Long nose pliers
Lineman pliers
Slip joint pliers
Vise-grips
Wire stripper
Hex key set
Combination square
Flashlight
Power drill with bit set
Duct tape
Electrical tape
Black cable ties
Voltage tester
Utility knife
Putty knife
Hand saw
Hack saw
Adjustable wrench 10-inch and 6-inch
3 ft. level
9 in. torpedo level
Stud finder
Awl
and…, a tool box to keep it all in


----------



## donste2010 (Jan 20, 2010)

6 in 1 screwdriver
tape measure
hammer
wire strippers
step ladder
caulk gun
paint brush and roller and pan
drill and drill and screw bits
utility knife
pliers
needle nose pliers

:vs_karate:


----------



## xtal_01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Everyone has great answers and you can see that each person tailors there tool box to their needs.

I typically don't have a DYI setup. I have a complete shop of tools. When asked to come to a friends to works, I just pick and choose tools I will need for that job.

That said, there is always a hammer, small crow bar, multi- head screw driver, pliers, electrical tape and cheap multi meter (along with jumper cables and a chain) in my truck.

Mike


----------



## sterracina (Mar 30, 2013)

Of course the size of the tool box will be directly related to what you will keep in the box and what you will keep elsewhere in your garage or storage room. There are a lot of good ideas already listed. Here are mine:

Screwdriver set consisting of large and small flat and Phillips.
Tape measure
16oz claw hammer
nail punch
Grove Joint pliers
Long nose pliers
Lineman pliers
Slip joint pliers
Vise-grips
Wire stripper
Hex key set
Combination square
Flashlight (LED)
Power drill with bit set (one that can also be used as power screwdriver)
Duct tape
Electrical tape
Black cable ties
Voltage tester (really important)
Utility knife
Putty knife
Hand saw
Hack saw
Adjustable wrench 10-inch and 6-inch
3 ft. level (if it will fit)
9 in. torpedo level
Stud finder
Stanley quick square
wall fasteners of various types


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks as if the competition is getting fierce so I better get busy.

My favorite tool in this group is the Stanley Cordless Drill. The battery hasn't run down but it's headed that way.:surprise: It came in an auction box minus the butt cap so I made it a new one.

The mirror in its home made cardboard sleeve is for gopher trapping and occasionally looking behind appliances for sr. nos. when I can't find my mechanics mirror.

To be continued:


----------



## compound92 (Feb 23, 2014)

Additional basic tools: Digital volt meter, pliers assortment, speed square, magnetic torpedo level to name a few.


----------



## divyakfm (Mar 20, 2010)

Basic tools needed for most jobs.

BFH, Vice-grips-flat jaws, 4/6 in one driver, crescent wrench, channel locks, Monkey-piss, baler twine/wire, and Headlight!


----------



## jchao (Dec 15, 2013)

The various replies covers most of what I had to add. I'll just note other than screwdrivers, the most common item I pick up out of the box is channel lock pliers.


----------



## grayson85 (Aug 28, 2014)

combo square
25' tape measure
hammer
screwdriver set 
drill and bit set
level 
pliers & channel locks 
utility knife 
nail set
duct tape


----------



## xoshooter (Jan 7, 2008)

Hammer
Ratcheting 6-1 driver
12' tape measure
Pencil
Razor knife
Light
Drill of any kind and bits and chuckless head
Saw
Sandpaper of multi grits
5-1 tool
Pony/A clamp
Level
Straight edge


----------



## blackone (Nov 10, 2014)

Hammers
Pliers 
Screwdriver set
Putty knife


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Let's not forget that a 12" ruler and a piece of steel wool occasionally come in handy.


----------



## GregR71 (Feb 24, 2015)

Screwdriver set - Flat, Phillips, torx, square
Hex key set
Socket set
Adjustable wrenches
Hammer
Drill / bit set
Pliers set - tongue and groove, needle nose, slip joint, cutters
Wire stripper / crimper
Tape measure
Locking pliers
Level
Crowbar


----------



## 80GS850 (May 12, 2017)

Claw hammer
Flat blade screwdriver(s)
Phillips screwdriver(s)
Hand Level
Tape Measure
Adjustable square
Utility knife
Crescent wrench
Vice grips
Needle nose pliers
Side-cutter pliers
Slip-joint pliers
Cross-cut saw
Hacksaw
Cordless drill
Drill bits
Driver bits


----------



## alsdock (Feb 21, 2017)

I tend to toss the following list in a handy household carrying tray:

Multi-purpose screwdriver
Claw hammer
Adjustable wrench
Channel lock pliers,
regular pliers
#1, #2 #3 phillips
large common screwdriver (times for prying or big screws)
Small "pocket" common (magnetized preferred)
magnet
needle nose pliers w/ wire cutter
flashlight
measuring tape
a few wire nuts
small container of misc screws & nails
pencil & sharpee
duct tape
Electrical tape
a few wire ties

* Anything else such as drill, bits, square, rulers, levels, punches, chisels, heat gun, combination wrenches, scribe, string, ext cords, caulk, epoxy, saws, sanders, etc. should be stored at the bench and readily available if needed for specific jobs.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

cordless impact driver with assorted drill / driver bits
screw driver set
hammer
measuring tape
pliers


----------



## gpraceman (Aug 18, 2012)

My latest DIY project is getting our 3 year old oven back working again (no power up at all).:vs_mad: It reminded me just how handy a multimeter can be (turned out to be a blown thermal fuse). I don't use it that often, but when I do, I'm thankful that I have it.

I'll also add that a good set of hex bits (torx, hex, screwdriver, etc.) and a cordless screwdriver should be apart of any DIY tool box.


----------



## gwald (Jun 9, 2009)

- screwdrivers
- hammer
- cordless drill with assortment of screws
- pliers (channel-locks, gas, vice grips)
- flat scraper/putty knife
- glue
-


----------



## hubbardbarb1150 (Feb 6, 2017)

As a recent widow learning to DIY many projects besides basic hammer, screwdrivers, drill, impact driver, level, utility knife, etc. I also have assorted drill bits and wrenches. Either prize would be awesome!...even though I am a Grandmother!:smile:


----------



## accordfreak (Jun 23, 2011)

socket set, hammer, pliers, screw driver set, utility knife and vice grips


----------



## Brian-L (May 15, 2017)

screwdriver, hammer, knife, pliers


----------



## frog8 (Dec 19, 2008)

socket wrenches
measuring tape
visegrips
wrenches


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Basic tools?

6 in one Screwdriver
Hammer
Small prybar
Vise grips and/or pliers
Carpenters Pencil
Knife
*Stanley* Fatmax Tape measure :wink2:

Bonus
Cordless Drill
Drills bits and screw drivers


----------



## schmuttis (Jan 19, 2017)

hammer
various phillips and flat screwdrivers
pump pliers
needle nose pliers
utility knife
Japanese saw
putty/scraper
cordless drill/bits
adjustable wrench
electrical tape
circuit tester


----------



## akeredun (Dec 28, 2010)

I would say, from my experience, that essential tools would include an allen wrench set, a socket set, a tape measure, and a vice wrench. One could build as necessary with these starters.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Any DIY list should include a camera... cell phone or other. An Invaluable tool IMO... to be used BEFORE, DURING, & AFTER any, or at least MANY, _ DIY _projects.


----------



## dsgreen3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most basic tools 6 in 1 screw driver, vice grips, needle nose pliers, channel lock pliers, 8 pc combo ratcheting wrenches, claw hammer, tape measure, a couple of quick grip clamps, basic socket set, pry bar, multi meter, and flash light. You can do a lot of repairs with just the listed tools.


----------



## dandeesd (Aug 29, 2012)

Screwdrives, both flat & phillips - bonus to have various sizes
Pliars, both regular & needle nose
Vise grips, both regular & needle
Hammer
Basic socket set and wrenches - bonus to have metric as well
Allen wrench set
Sharpe & pencil
Torpedo level
Small square containing level
Chisel
My go to favorite is my cordless drill w/ bit set & driver set


----------



## Mainer51 (Sep 15, 2010)

Socket set.
Screw Drivers.
Pliers.
Wrenches.
Hammer.
Level.
Pencil.
Square.
Flashlight.
Hand Saw.
Vice Grips.
Safety Glasses.
Assorted nails, screws, etc...


----------



## Tristarflyer (Aug 1, 2008)

Hammer
Flat screwdrivers
Phillips screwdrivers
Tape measure
Small square with bubble level
Channel locks
Pliers
Adjustable wrenches
1/4" drive socket set
Exacto knife
Putty knife
Small nail prybar


----------



## snooter (Dec 4, 2014)

Hammer
Screwdrivers
Alan Keys
Tape Measure
Drill Bits
Pliers
Wire Cutter
Socket Set
Tin Snips
Hacksaw
Reading Glasses (for us old guys that can't see squadush anymore)


----------



## cer2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Every homeowner needs a hammer, tape measure, set of good screwdrivers in assorted sizes and types, a drill and bits, pillars in various types and sizes, a level, a saw (electric or manual) for wood and a saw for metal (extra blades), a jigsaw with miscellaneous blades, a heavy extension cord, a chalk line, a "try square", and a carrying case of some kind to keep them handy. It would be good to also have a pair of saw horses, straight edge, clamps of different styles/sizes, work light, and carpenter/combination/framing squares!
Of course you need the best possible which means STANLEY Brand of everything. :vs_bulb:


----------



## jhz09 (Oct 1, 2009)

screwdrivers
hammer
tape measure
pliers
drill
saw
headlight, flash light


----------



## mikeAdams (Jan 24, 2017)

This article made me smile!
I have always loved tools. I got the bug from my Dad who fixed anything and everything, from the car to the refrigerator to the roof. As a child, I remember many a night "helping my Dad", laying on a blanket on the ground outside, under the stars, snuggled up with the dog until I fell asleep. My job was to pass him tools while he worked under our old Willy's Jeep or our old 60's VW Bug; the area all around us glowing in the light of the trouble lamps. I laid the tools in rows in front of me, trying to anticipate which one he would ask for next so I could take the one he handed and put the next one in his hand instantly, it was surgical. Mom usually gave up trying to get me to go to bed because I could not leave him to work all by himself.

I'm 57 now and Dad has passed away many years ago, I have many fond memories of my Dad but that's one of the special ones.
I also enjoy fixing & building things, so much so that I became a mechanic and I do plenty of odd jobs for family & friends on their homes so my van is always full of tools. My family members groan if we have to use my van when there are too many people for the car because we have to clear out tools first so the seats can be unfolded.
As anyone who lugs around tools, knows, YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH TOOLS; and the tool you've left behind is one that would have made life easier if you hadn't. I dragged my tools around in bags and boxes until I was at Home Depot one day when they had a sale on a tool box; and look what happened:

P.S: Now, when someone asks; did you bring any tools with you? I open the back doors and they double over with laughter.
By the way, we still have to move tools to use the seats, so now I'm building a tool trailer.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mikeAdams said:


> This article made me smile!
> I have always loved tools. I got the bug from my Dad who fixed anything and everything, from the car to the refrigerator to the roof. As a child, I remember many a night "helping my Dad", laying on a blanket on the ground outside, under the stars, snuggled up with the dog until I fell asleep. My job was to pass him tools while he worked under our old Willy's Jeep or our old 60's VW Bug; the area all around us glowing in the light of the trouble lamps. I laid the tools in rows in front of me, trying to anticipate which one he would ask for next so I could take the one he handed and put the next one in his hand instantly, it was surgical. Mom usually gave up trying to get me to go to bed because I could not leave him to work all by himself.
> 
> I'm 57 now and Dad has passed away many years ago, I have many fond memories of my Dad but that's one of the special ones.
> ...


Your need for a trailer reminds me of the day I saw a couple of contractors that had built a tool trailer from a van that was identical to the one they were driving. It was nothing shoddy either, but 1st class.


----------



## mrwrick (May 26, 2011)

Every tool chest is inadequate for all of the tools one really needs. But, at a minimum, a good one should have, in my opinion, a great hammer, whether general claw or framing, suitable for the use it will get most, a set of 3 sizes each of flat blade, philips head, star and torx screwdrivers, a good lineman's pliers, a channel lock pliers, a needle-nose pliers, 2 sizes of straight-jaw vise-grips, a nail set, a clawbar and/or cat's paw barf, roll of electrical tape, roll of painter's tape, roll of masking tape, a 25 foot tape measure, a carpenter's square, a paint can opener, a classic can opener ("church key" style) a staple gun, a set of 3 sizes of adjustable jaw wrenches and a set of 3/8 inch standard and metric sockets. The tool chest should have a sturdy tray with handle for keeping smaller tools handy and the chest must be large enough and sturdy enough to handle all of the above, as well as allow room to add tools of larger sizes, such as pipe wrenches of long lengths. The real question is, where does one stop adding tools?


----------



## mikeAdams (Jan 24, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Your need for a trailer reminds me of the day I saw a couple of contractors that had built a tool trailer from a van that was identical to the one they were driving. It was nothing shoddy either, but 1st class.


Don't be giving me ideas now.


----------



## tonyg7 (Oct 27, 2008)

At the least you need a hammer, pliers, duct tape and a can of WD-40.


----------



## tampaite (Feb 17, 2013)

A hammer
Power drill with drill bit
Screwdriver


----------



## Mikerla (Oct 25, 2009)

These tools would be a welcome addition to my new shop!


----------



## Mklcolvin (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd say:
Hammer
Open & Box end wrench set
Pliers
Wire Cutters/Strippers
Drill
Saw (hand, but powered even better!)


----------



## Mikerla (Oct 25, 2009)

Mikerla said:


> These tools would be a welcome addition to my new shop!


Certainly a hammer and screwdrivers


----------



## gvg (Jun 30, 2009)

Phillips drivers, straight drivers, pliers, needle nose, crescent wrench, hammer, wire strippers, electrical tape.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Hammer, screw drivers- assorted. Vice grips, channel lock, needle nose plyers, Good cordless drill with drill bits and driver heads... T-square, measuring tape, electric tape, wire strippers, socket wrench and open end wrench sets. Files, wire brushes. Sharpie and a pencil. a Good blade/utility knife. Crazy glue... (for cuts) Good epoxy. perhaps a box of various nuts, bolds, woodscrews, drywall screws... etc. Chisel or putty knives. A good flashlight or better yet one that goes on your head. ... a small hand saw and hole punch.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Rubber mallet
Stanley screw drivers
A pack of every type of screw driver bits
Hammers
Utility knives with spare blades
Painters tape
Safety glasses/goggles
Dust masks
Bear saw
Lifesavers - Butter Rum or Wintergreen =o)
Fat Max measuring tape

Ear plugs - for those times when you're working on a project and someone walks up to you and says, "Oh, when you're finished with that, can you fix my _______ ?"






.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

Basic tools homeowners should have in their DIY toolboxes include:
 A good selection of screwdrivers
 Socket set, SAE & Metric
 Soldering iron & solder
 Several kinds of pliers
 Japanese pull saw
Power drill & bits
Measuring tape
 Electrical tape
Stud finder
Multimeter
 Hack saw
 C-clamps
Wrenches
 Duct tape
Pencils
 Square
 Level
 and more.​


----------



## contactsoumitra (Apr 3, 2017)

Hammer
Set of screwdrivers
Tape measure
Utility knife
Pliers
Adjustable wrench
hand Drill and all possible bits
Wire cutter
Tester
soldering iron with acc
safety gears


----------



## alwaysfixin (Mar 15, 2017)

first aid kit
voltage tester
drills & bits variety
levels
squares various sizes
writing utensils/markers
pliers variety
socket set
saws - circular/hand/hack...
crescent wrenches
hammers variety
chisels
stud finder
pry bars
pb blaster
tape measures
flash light
utility knives
putty knife/scrapers
rasp. files variety
tapes - gorilla, electrical, masking...
screwdrivers
nail set
clamps
sizzors
drill & bits (hand, cordless, corded)
hex set
calculator
screw extractors
gloves
the one thing you don't have but always need ???


----------



## patriot (Mar 6, 2008)

Flat & Philips Screwdrivers
Tape Measure
Hammer
Channel locks
Needle nose pliers
Diagonal cutters
Hacksaw


----------



## refreshrate (Jun 4, 2009)

Sockets, Pliers, Screwdrivers, channel locks.


----------



## jrobbins (Feb 13, 2009)

Basic tools in every DIY tool box should include:

- Multi bit screwdriver (I like the Stanley 6-way Screwdriver 65-524)
- Hammer (Stanley has a wide assortment, but basic DIY kit could be a simple Stanley 12oz. Anti-Vibe Claw Hammer)
- Tape Measure (Stanley 25' PowerLock is a tried and true tape!)
- Utility Knife (may I recommend the Stanley FATMAX ExoChange Retractable Knife?)
- A good set of pliers (Stanley 4 pc Plier Set 84-558 is a great start)
- Cordless Drill 
- Torpedo Level 

These should get most simple DIY tasks done!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a random drawing so does SeniorSitizen's name go in the hat each time he replies ?:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Hammer, screw driver set, flashlight,adjustable wrench "CRESCENT", putty knife,small nail puller, measuring tape, maybe even a paint brush or 2.

just sayin :vs_cool:


----------



## The Jeep Driver (Feb 24, 2014)

*Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?

*


Screwdrivers: three sizes of slotted-screw drivers and three Phillips-head screwdrivers in #1, #2, and #3 sizes. 
Claw-style hammer.
Measuring Tape.
Pliers: needle-nose pliers, 10 inch groove-joint pliers, and locking pliers (aka Vise-Grips.)
Utility Knife.
Adjustable Wrenches.
Combination Wrenches, metric and standard.
Level: a torpedo and a 4 foot size.
Miter Square.
Putty Knife.
Power Drill.
Hand Saw.
Miter Box.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The older I get the more I like this locking / magnet screwdriver for little screws. Don't laugh too loud, maybe just a snicker, because you DIY'ers will be there some day. 

Mine made the photo shoot but just not very visible, but that's a topic for another day.:smile:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nothing to add.

It's been pretty much covered.
A garage to keep everything is always good.


----------



## hhipal (Aug 12, 2012)

Duct Tape
Multi-tool
Hammer
Smart Phone with "How to" search app like DYICHATROOM


----------



## Jzito (Jul 18, 2011)

Besides a good set of Sockets, Wrenches, including a good adjustable wrench, Hammer including a rubber mallet & a dead blow, a good pry bar and a cat's paw, Allen wrenches, scraper, putty knife - small & wide. I also like to have a good Japanese Saw, Always handy.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

My sons
just use the key the house to find my tools!

My wife has a tool set that has a hammer, 8 in 1 screwdriver set, a 12' tape, a pair os slip joint pliers, and a utility knife. 
It is kept in her sewing room, and I go to it for little things other than heading to the basement.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Hard to add anything. I have always used Stanley tape measures and screwdrivers.


----------



## mpepper (Feb 16, 2008)

Pliers
Vice Grips
Tape Measure
Phillips Screw Driver
Straight Screw Driver
Dremel w/cutting blades
Hex Keys
Sockets/Ratchet 
Plumbers Grease
Teflon Tape
Electrical Tape
Hammer
Crescent Wrench
Drill
Hacksaw
Plunger
screws/nails
Level
Ladder
Utility Blade

This is a really cool giveaway 

:biggrin2:


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Bottle opener.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Telephone to call Angies List to get a contractor to fix my screw ups!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shop Vac
Hammer 
Cordless Drill
Drill Bits....Metal and Wood
Sawzall (cordless)
Circular Saw (corded or cordless)
Full Range of wrenches
Lots of screwdrivers
'cutting' tools
Stud finder


----------



## readydave8 (Nov 30, 2009)

hammer. sidecutter pliers. water pump pliers. combo type screwdriver

but definitely not digital volt meter, am getting tired of homeowners calling saying the circuit doesn't work, but they reading small amount of voltage


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

123pugsy said:


> Nothing to add.
> 
> It's been pretty much covered.
> A garage to keep everything is always good.


And there in lies one of the problems with the word *everything*:biggrin2: including household overflow.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> It's a random drawing so does SeniorSitizen's name go in the hat each time he replies ?:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


Ok, so I'm trying to find a way to cheat to win and this got no response so I've come up with a new plan.

This is still a random drawing so If I could change my user name to - _*Random*_ - I should win without competition.


----------



## Lawrosa (Jun 10, 2017)

> Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?


Hammer
4 way screw driver
pliers
wrench
vise grips
electrical tape
Duct tape
screw assortment /nails
Putty knife
Chisel
allen keys
wire strippers
Box cutter
3 in 1 oil

Wish me luck....
:clover:


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

In addition to the tools already mentioned, I would suggest an impact driver, electrical multimeter, small compressor, and air nailers.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

This is something we gifted to several new first time homeowners over the years.

Start with a 19" or larger toolbox and add the following:

Stanley tape measure
Stanley utility knife and spare blades
Claw hammer
Tack hammer
6 n 1 screwdriver
Slip joint pliers
Crescent wrench
Assorted picture hooks

A list of possible additions they might wish to add as they need them.


And a roll of Duct Tape cause everyone knows you can fix anything with it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> And a roll of Duct Tape cause everyone knows you can fix anything with it.


..............or they can go into fine furniture building immediately....


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

duck tape
wd40
flat/cross tip screwdrivers
pliers
utility knife
hack saw


----------



## rockmup (Feb 20, 2017)

Cricket said:


> To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question.
> 
> *Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?*
> 
> Couple of tape's and squares.


----------



## raggedsweater (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow. This really should have been given a limit to the number of tools to include. Howe basic are we talking about? I'm going to go very basic and limit myself to 10

1. Safety Glasses
2. Hammer
3. Regular pliers
3. Multi-bit screwdriver set
4. Allen wrench set
5. An adjustable wrench
6. Tape measure
7. Multi-Square
8. Level
9. Utility knife
10. Flashlight


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

raggedsweater said:


> Wow. This really should have been given a limit to the number of tools to include. Howe basic are we talking about? I'm going to go very basic and limit myself to 10
> 
> 1. Safety Glasses
> 2. Hammer
> ...


AW, come on, I haven't even found all my Sabre saws to list.:biggrin2::biggrin2: I recall having 4 around the ranch somewhere. If I had a Fat Max I'd know where all of those were if I could find my Fat Max.


----------



## raggedsweater (Jun 11, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> AW, come on, I haven't even found all my Sabre saws to list.:biggrin2::biggrin2: I recall having 4 around the ranch somewhere. If I had a Fat Max I'd know where all of those were if I could find my Fat Max.


I was considering that a basic tool box wouldn't be that large... perhaps the size of a fish tackle box.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

raggedsweater said:


> I was considering that a basic tool box wouldn't be that large... perhaps the size of a fish tackle box.


Possibly an age thing. I'm glad I accumulated so many basic tools over the years so the way they are arranged / stored now maybe I can find at least one.:smile:


----------



## raggedsweater (Jun 11, 2017)

Perhaps. I'm in our first home. Going on our 5th year. I just bought table and miter saws a couple of months ago. Oh that would have saved me some time on other projects. Garage is accumulating tools... I have a bad habit of not putting things back where I found them. 

One day, I'm sure I'll say my garage is my toolbox.


----------



## grover959 (Jun 13, 2017)

Good items to have for a basic DIY toolbox
Screwdrivers
Hammer
Tape Measure
Pliers
Utility Knife
Adjustable Wrench
Level
Square


----------



## csbravati (Jun 13, 2017)

basic tools: 
multi bit screw driver
hammer
pliers
utility knife
tape (duct? is that a tool?)
good pair of scissors
multi size wrench (Crescent)
ruler or tape measure
small level
... and a small tool box for these..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Depends on what type of work you will do but; hammer, locking pliers, screwdrivers and a tape measure ..... but any diyer that in anyway resembles me wouldn't be satisfied with just a few tools. It's an addiction :biggrin2:


----------



## fixit10101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pliers, including needlenose & channellock
Hammers, claw & ball pein
Hacksaw
Carbide scriber
Compound tin snips
Tubing cutter
Screwdriver set
Electric drill & bits including masonry bits
Multimeter
Various putty knives
Assorted screws, nuts, bolts, washers
Assorted wrenches, sae & metric, sockets & ratchets
Something to hold all of the above


----------



## Thick8 (Jun 15, 2017)

Patience
perseverance
Acceptance of nothing is perfect
Positive self talk
realistic goal setting
The ability to ask for help and listen to it
Understanding and adherence to safe project practices
No desire to shortcut a project
And the list goes on.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The four hand tools I use most often are:
6 in 1 screw driver,
utility knife,
1" wood chisel,
hammer,


All hang from my tool belt inches away from my right hand when working.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

All these tools look great. I especially like how the carrying case keeps everything organized. Nothing worse than spending 10 minutes to find the right socket. 

Good luck everyone.

Jaz


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

A hammer


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

> Which basic tools should homeowners include in their DIY toolbox?


All of them. 《grin》

Cordless drill, driver bits, drill bits, magnetic nut drivers, socket adapters
Can't forget the radio charger for the cordless tools... (sawzall, skilsaw, jigsaw, etc)
Socket sets, wrenches, channel lock pliers, pipe wrenches, adjustable wrenches
Hammer, nail sets, pliers, side cutters, chisels (wood and cold)
Assorted screwdrivers, 11 in 1 screwdriver, nutdrivers 
Tape measure, tri square, framing square, sliding t-bevel, levels
Chalk line, mason's line
Quick clamps, awl, sanding block, sanding sponges
Tin snips, utility knife, putty knife, 5 in one, glazing knife
Paint scraper, glazing bar, wonder bar, wrecking bar, cats' paw
Stud finder, hand saws, files, rasps, drywall rasp, taping knifes and pans, keyhole saw
Wire cutter/stripper, multimeter, headlamp
Torch, assorted plumbing tools- basin wrench, copper brushes
...and all your basic air tools... plus a 2 car garage to keep it all in...


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

A computer and a cell phone.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As a general rule, I'd advice buying tools as they are needed rather to buying set, in terms of the basics I'd list:
screwdrivers
drill and drill bits
utility knife
hammer
rubber or plastic mallet
tape measure
framing square
tri-square
level
chisel
pliers, needlenose pliers, channel locks, & vice grips
hack saw
files (I didn't see too many list this, I use them constantly)
wrench set
3/8" and 1/4" socket sets
cold chisel
center punch
DMM
*****
wire strippers
crescent wrench
basic plumping tools appropriate to the type of plumbing in your house


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Face shield, respiratory mask


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I am closing this thread while I do the random drawing.

I will reopen it once it has been completed.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Rough Rooster said:


> Hammers
> Chisels
> Pliers (regular and slip joint)
> Screwdriver set
> ...


Congratulations go out to @Rough Rooster :biggrin2:

I will be contacting you for shipping information shortly.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Congratulations @Rough Rooster.

I have the worst luck in contests. 1 out of 140 and I still can't win.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations go out to @Rough Rooster :biggrin2:
> 
> I will be contacting you for shipping information shortly.


Way to go Rough Rooster, enjoy this great set of tools.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

WOO HOO, Way to go RR. 

Since you have most of them already, one of those grandsons might like a good set to start him off with.

And Christmas is just a 180 days or so away.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


ED


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup....I never win....but that kit would have been nice.

Congrats Rough


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

It's rigged, against me! LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

WOW and DOUBLE WOW! :biggrin2::biggrin2:
Can't have too many tools.
Special thanks to Stanley and DIY Chatroom. The 4-N-One will be handy. Right now I have a 5 gal bucket with a pocketed apron on it. Socket kit can go in pickup for those roadside emergencies.

Looking forward to testing these tools.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations Rough Rooster!


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Packages arrived Wed. June 28.
Have looked over the "swag" and it is good product.
THANKS! to DIYchatroom forum and Stanley tools for providing quality product for giveaway on forum. Been a long time since I "won" anything. This boosted my morale and I will be using these products as soon as I can decide just what goes in the nice rolling tool carrier.

You can see from my avatar I am no "spring chicken" but a worn out old rooster so the rolling box will do wonders to help in my DIY endeavors.

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## ellisr63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

